# Best place around SLC/park city to avoid crowds?



## mizab70 (Dec 14, 2014)

So I have a chance to come down to Utah and hang out and will get chance to snowboard a bit but will be weekend January 31-1 which I see is also the Sundance film festival. 

I am guessing the resorts are going to be pretty packed. Any one know how bad it is and have suggestion on which resorts to hit to try and avoid people or just not be crazy packed.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Best shot for avoiding crowds is Powder Mountain and Snowbasin. You could stay in Ogden/Eden. These two resorts do not get the SLC/Tourist crowd like the others. Canyons and Park City resorts should be avoided. Snowbird will probably be crowded, too. If you are staying in SLC, Brighton & Solitude are the best bet to avoid crowds.

Snow is sparse this month (typical for January,) so heres hoping the storms open up a bit.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I hear during the actual festival the resorts are dead. My buddy goes there every year (Park City) during the festival and says there are never crowds.


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

mizab70 said:


> So I have a chance to come down to Utah and hang out and will get chance to snowboard a bit but will be weekend January 31-1 which I see is also the Sundance film festival.
> 
> I am guessing the resorts are going to be pretty packed. Any one know how bad it is and have suggestion on which resorts to hit to try and avoid people or just not be crazy packed.


We got there last week, Brighton was limited at night, but empty. Snowbird was just crazy.
SOLITUDE was perfect. Would go again


----------



## B.House (Jan 23, 2015)

During Sundance the PC resorts (PCMR & Canyons) are typically not that busy... Most of the Sundance crowd is there for other things. The bars/restaurants are a different story... PACKED.

If you're worried about crowds, better to just go to the Cottonwood Canyons... They will have better snow anyway (even though it's been pretty sparse everywhere out there so far this season). Snowbird will be the busiest, but it's also the best, and plenty of terrain to accommodate even when busy. Brighton and Solitude are still better than PCMR & Canyons IMO, so you can't go wrong if you don't mind a bit of a drive from PC.

Good luck, I love it out there... Enjoy yourself!


----------



## mizab70 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. It does seem the resorts die during the festival... I don't understand how could come to park city and not go snowboarding lol. I am going to take a friends little brother to sundance for one day during the week and hopefully will hit Brighton and solitude for the other days.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

What do yall consider "sparce snow" out there? I've been seeing pics via resorts as well as random people out there and it looked great. I'm just thinking what yall call sparce would still be a dream to me out here in the east lol


----------



## mizab70 (Dec 14, 2014)

Many people I work with that come from the east have told me I have no clue what crap snow is like or icy conditions only snowboarding in Colorado and Rockies areas.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

Soul06 said:


> What do yall consider "sparce snow" out there? I've been seeing pics via resorts as well as random people out there and it looked great. I'm just thinking what yall call sparce would still be a dream to me out here in the east lol


it would still be like a dream. i'm from ohio, i've had a blast out west in "bad" conditions.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

mizab70 said:


> Thanks for the replies. It does seem the resorts die during the festival... I don't understand how could come to park city and not go snowboarding lol. I am going to take a friends little brother to sundance for one day during the week and hopefully will hit Brighton and solitude for the other days.


Are you taking the friend's little brother to the Sundance Film Festival or the Sundance Ski Resort? Again, if it is the resort, DO NOT waste your time. Pick another resort and go there. I did a stop at Sundance Ski Resort and it was a total waste of a day. The terrain is limited and the amount of snow that they get is minimal compared to the other resorts.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The 1st is superbowl sunday. Surely that affects crowds for the better?


----------



## B.House (Jan 23, 2015)

f00bar said:


> The 1st is superbowl sunday. Surely that affects crowds for the better?


I was in Park City for the Super Bowl 3 years ago (Giants-Pats)... It was awesome. Rode a bluebird day at PCMR until about 3pm on somewhat empty slopes, then hit up Collie's for the game. My buddy had hurt his ankle the day before, so he posted up around 1pm and grabbed a sweet table for our group in front of the big screen. 

Definitely plan on hitting whatever resort you're staying closest to, take advantage of the empty mountain as long as you can, then follow it up with some cold brews and football.


----------

